# Fox Pro Customer Service



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I felt like I had to tell all about my experience. Long story short, the remote on my Hellfire started acting up. It has been well past it's warranty, but after a quick phone call, I mailed it back to Foxpro. That was Friday 1/28/17. I received a phone call back on Tuesday 1/31/7 explaining what they had found, the keyboard in my remote was faulty. No big deal and they could fix it. Well I needed some parts and I gave them a list. Data cable(computer to call), Porting cable(call to remote) and also to price out the lithium battery pack with charger. Well I got a call back today, 2/6/17 with a grand total of $136 for all of the parts, labor, repair and shipping! That is absolutely awesome! Also, they completed my work order and had me processed in 7 business days. Every single customer service rep I spoke with was professional and very helpful. Customer service at it's finest.

So I will say it again, for anyone asking "what e-caller should I buy?"........My answer will always be Foxpro!

Kudos to Foxpro for an awesome experience.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty standard practice with them from what I know, glad they are still having great customer service.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good to hear, use my crossfire sparingly as I still.like.hand calls but glad to know I'm covered if I have problems.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, this from a man in the customer service business. Always good to share positive experiences, because most of us are pretty good at bellyaching.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A few years back I sent them my out of warranty Fury ll that had stopped working after I dropped it. I had it back in less than 2 weeks repaired with a new circuit board...Free of charge. They didn't even charge me for shipping it back.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I've have had nothing but GREAT customer Service From Fox Pro Through the years--Just the best--------skip*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had great luck with them in the past. 
Gonna have to be in contact with them again, my brother lost the remote to my fury and I'm gonna need a replacement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have Fr3d make you a lanyard with a clip on the end for the new remote.


----------

